# New!!! Motorhome Friendly Parking PoI Set for Download



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

A few weeks ago Grizzly mentioned that she was thinking of using some of the information from my web site to generate PoIs for her Sat Nav device if she could find out how.

That got me thinking - and the result is that I have created a set myself - a total of 1200 places where it should be possible to park during the day. Finished it this afternoon and put it on the web site for free download by anyone who wants a copy for personal use. There is a link to the download page near the top of the home page.

The records within the PoI file are intended for use with information displayed on the www.motorhomeparking.co.uk web site.

Hope a few people find it useful.

Graham

P.S. I've also created a set for Energas bottled gas suppliers.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Downloaded and installed a treat. Many thanks!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Graham..you should get a gold medal for services to motorhoming.

This is a brilliant piece of work - many thanks for all your hard work.

G


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Also downloaded and installed. Must have taken you hours Graham. Fantastic!! :multi:


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Well Done*

Well Done and Thank You.

Top Work - Downloaded and installed in under a minute.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

2kias said:


> Must have taken you hours Graham. Fantastic!! :multi:


Let's just say I'm glad it's over John :lol: Not difficult but time consuming :lol:

Graham


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

\/ Thank you for the download \/


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Graham
Thanks for all the effort you've put into the site

Should get plenty of hits as your letter is in April MMM with an accolade from the editor   

Steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Since loading the PoI sets I have been contacted by people who use Sat Nav devices other than Tom Tom.
On running a Google search I discovered a program called POIConvertor which will convert a Tom Tom PoI set for use by various other devices/programs.
The program, written and made available by Richard Davies, is available for download from Here
As long as the conditions of use on my web site are adhered to I am very happy for people to convert my PoI sets using that program.

Graham


----------



## bob-hayes (May 21, 2005)

:? I must be losing it. I have searched and searched for this download but i can't find it anywhere. :?: :?: 
Bob


----------



## bob-hayes (May 21, 2005)

Found it. I was looking on the download page...silly me


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bob-hayes said:


> :? I must be losing it. I have searched and searched for this download but i can't find it anywhere. :?: :?:
> Bob


No Bob...you're not losing it ! I couldn't find the relevant area on my computer yesterday. It was there and clear on my OH's computer though and, very odd, was there on mine when I walked back into my room and tried it again 2 minutes later. It definately was not there before however, not just me missing it.

I think computers have a built-in mechanism for making sure users always feel stupid. They have to show who runs the place.

G


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I think computers have a built-in mechanism for making sure users always feel stupid. They have to show who runs the place.


I think the browser must have been picking up an old copy of the home page from your cache rather than refreshing from the server.
If that happens all you need do is hold down the shift key and click on the page refresh button.

Graham


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that,

All downloaded but not yet installed.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We now just need them all adding to the Campsite Map.

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ralph-dot said:


> We now just need them all adding to the Campsite Map.


Afraid the vast majority are daytime only Ralph. My "To Do" list includes analyzing the data to identify those places where overnight camping (as opposed to just overnight or daytime parking) is allowed.

Graham


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Graham

There is a section on the Map and in the database for MH Friendly Parking Places only, I know it is odd being part of the campsite database but it is. Lots of members seem to have missed this fact.

Ralph


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Downloaded and tested, including using the POIConverter. Very useful indeed.
Thanks for all your efforts, Graham.

Phil


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*POI Download*

Just downloaded works great Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ralph-dot said:


> There is a section on the Map and in the database for MH Friendly Parking Places only, I know it is odd being part of the campsite database but it is. Lots of members seem to have missed this fact.


Hello Ralph,

Just had a look and still can't see it - mind you it won't let me in anyway as I haven't added a campsite to the database. Seems a strange way of going on because that means I can't see if one I might want to add has already been added.

Similar story with links, a bit convoluted to get anywhere IMHO - but each to their own 

Graham


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

TheRallier said:


> Downloaded and tested, including using the POIConverter.


Glad that worked OK for you Phil. I did a quick test converting to .csv but don't have the software to test the results as I have with the Tom Tom so could only do a superficial sight check.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I've now made the Parking PoI set available as a set of Waypoints for use with Google Earth so anyone can download that version and use it with mapping software on their PC without having to have a Sat Nav device.

There are some limitations on the Google Earth mapping coverage for certain areas but hopefully that will improve in time.

That obviates any need for adding the data to the campsite database (which, thinking about it, would be outwith the "personal use" terms anyway).

Regards,
Graham


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Downloaded that Graham but can not get Google earth to recognise it?

saves as an XML doc

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ralph-dot said:


> Downloaded that Graham but can not get Google earth to recognise it?
> 
> saves as an XML doc
> 
> Ralph


Sorry Ralph, my fault for not making the instructions explicit. When the save box opens you need to change "Save As Type" to All Files and add a suffix of ".gpx" to save the dataset to your hard drive as "Motorhome_Parking.gpx"

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham


Thanks for the file and all the time spent preparing it.

Mike


I use Tomtom and Autoroute.... your file converts just fine using POI convertor..... so that you are able to see how it looks in AR see the clip of the Autoroute map below:-


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

OK Graham, that works, thanks.

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

spykal said:


> I use Tomtom and Autoroute.... your file converts just fine using POI convertor..... so that you are able to see how it looks in AR see the clip of the Autoroute map below:-


Hello Mike,
Thanks for that confirmation. It's always a bit of the old fingers crossed when the ability to test isn't as complete as one would wish.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ralph-dot said:


> OK Graham, that works, thanks.


Great. One of these days I'll get the instructions right first time 

Graham


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I think Graham's *MotorHomeParking.Co.UK *website and his database are fantastic and I for one am going to offer him my assistance to make it even better. However I think that the *MH Friendly Parking Place *section of the *Motorhome Campsite Map *also need our continued support. Its things like, General Information, Attractions nearby, Toilet Facilities, photos, etc, that make it different from Graham's. If members add just one or two MH Friendly Parking Places close to their home with a write-up of what is nearby to visit (attractions, shopping centres, beaches, etc ), this personal information would make it fantastic as well.

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Ralph.

Different approaches which complement each other will eventually build up the full picture.

Graham


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done Graham, a very useful download.

http://www.maft.co.uk/garmin/info_use.htm

The link above is above is another good site for free POI downloads for Garmin satnavs, but it can be converted for other satnavs.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't get it to work on my Mio PDA TomTom version 5.210 any ideas


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

dbnosey said:


> Can't get it to work on my Mio PDA TomTom version 5.210 any ideas


As far as I know the original dataset should work on Tom Tom software so long as the files are copied into the correct folder - the one which contains the maps being used and the other PoIs.

Somebody on another forum said the PoIs need to be in Autoroute format to work with his Mio 250 - POIConvertor will convert the dataset.

Graham.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank GJH. I've put the files in the same place as all other poi, they all have three files BMP,qv2 and .inf files where motorhome parking only has two, qv2 and BMP. My PDA is a mio 207


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

I am sure there was a bit of a ding dong going on here, but it seems to have disappeared.

Has the black hole returned? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

dbnosey said:


> Thank GJH. I've put the files in the same place as all other poi, they all have three files BMP,qv2 and .inf files where motorhome parking only has two, qv2 and BMP. My PDA is a mio 207


I don't know anything about Mio machines so I'm not sure where the .inf file fits in I'm afraid. The standard Tom Tom set is a .bmp file for the graphic and a .ov2 (not .qv2) which contains the data. Is there anything in the software help files on the Mio?

I had a look at the POIConverter program help and it doesn't mention either .inf or .qv2 files - could it be that they are peculiar to implementations on a Mio and, regrettably, not covered by conversion software?

I just did a Google search for ""Mio 207" gps" and it didn't come up with much but there was a reference to a discussion on a forum at Pocket GPS World Here. It may be worth asking there for advice because the posters will have knowledge I don't have.

Hope you find the solution,
Graham


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Duadua said:


> I am sure there was a bit of a ding dong going on here, but it seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Has the black hole returned? :roll:


Not on this thread as far as I recall. Some disagreement on another thread - partly due to a misunderstanding on my part for which I've apologised - but not here.

Graham


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Graham

Thanks for the poi

Working OK on my PDA, but my tomtom300 or POI Edit does not reconise it 
Anyone else had a problem with their 300, will try downloading/installing again

Bill


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks again GJH for reply I put in wrong number its a mio A201 PDA I use it with memory map as well, should have got a dedicated TomTom GPS as well. Will have a troll through other forums. Thanks again for great post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Thanks for the poi
> 
> ...


Hello Bill,

That's very odd because I have a Go 300 as well - and that's what I used for the testing.

The only problem I've had with PoIs in the past is when I upgraded the maps package. That was a result of having the PoIs in the wrong folder.

The original maps were in a folder called (I think) "Great-Britain_Map" and the newer maps are in a folder called "UK and IE plus major roads of WE". I had to copy all the PoIs from the original folder into the new one after downloading and installing it. I actually ended up deleting the "Great-Britain_Map" folder from the Tom Tom (after taking a copy to the PC) so as to avoid confusion in the future.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

dbnosey said:


> Thanks again GJH for reply I put in wrong number its a mio A201 PDA I use it with memory map as well, should have got a dedicated TomTom GPS as well. Will have a troll through other forums. Thanks again for great post.


Just Googled ""Mio A201" GPS" and found a forum post for a GPS problem Here. It's referring to different software from Tom Tom but mentions that a soft reset may be needed at times. Could that be it?

Graham


----------

